# another one finished



## barry richardson (Jan 19, 2021)

This is one I posted in progress recently. I got a box of ebony thins from @pinky a while back, and decided this would be a good way to use some. The rest is a variety of curly maple I have been hoarding, top and bottom is ABW. about 9"x 12" Getting it sanded down without the black dirtying up the light wood was tricky. primed and sealed with shellac then a final poly coat. the pattern came out a little too busy in my opinion, but turning these is like a box of chocolates, you never know quite what you're going to get...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh lord! Exquisite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 19, 2021)

Barry that is spectacular! Your talent never ceases to amaze me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 19, 2021)

Another masterpiece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 19, 2021)

That is very cool. I need to try this. Maybe on a smaller scale.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 19, 2021)

Not too busy for my taste, Barry. I like it, a lot!

You mentioned the sanding challenge and in the back of my mind when you first showed the glue up I thought it might bleed over. What did you do special to prevent that?

I like your technique of stepping the layers so it doesn’t all wind up as shavings on the floor. Saves a lot of wood.

How many of these master pieces have you done now?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 19, 2021)

Spectacular! 

I like the look, works well for me, especially with the (relative) monochrome woods you used.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 19, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 19, 2021)

Great wood selection and once again great form.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh my goodness, this is less than 2 days that I have had my “mind blown away”! 
This really is exceptional and an extraordinary piece @barry richardson! Did I have a “cerebral moment”- yes, but in a different way. I am in the right museum, the lights are one, but the dance floor is open..............Art Deco Jazz music please..........how about some scores from the “Great Gatsby” Museum DJ? This piece brings me back to the era of the 1930’s where exquisite piece of woods were used, cream and blacks, inferred and dynamic movement was carried through architecture, interiors and just design in general. Okay, I am good now- I got my daily fix.

I think MOMA here in NYC is looking for a missing piece in exhibit A in the left wing..........ship it to me and I’ll be glad to hand deliver it to them. Well I can’t promise you they will get the original.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2021)

Just unreal Barry, the Master strikes again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 19, 2021)

jasonb said:


> Sooooo....... how much are you gonna sell me that $60 vase for?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2021)

stunning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 19, 2021)

This is a fantastic piece. Hope you got a few pics of the process to share with us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 19, 2021)

Love everything about it. Great job!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow! Simply fantastic. What a work of art.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 20, 2021)

Museum quality! Absolutely decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Poule D'eau (Jan 20, 2021)

That is stunning

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 20, 2021)

These are amazing Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 20, 2021)

Stunning Barry. I take it as a lesson in form as well, but this is stunning. Plus, we know what it takes to do the glue up, how many pieces is in there, etc, so extra special to me as a wood turner and wood worker!! Appreciation at a different level!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 20, 2021)

Ok, that ranks right up there as Olivia Newton John singing I Honestly Love You to me. Yes, I was one of 3500, but I know in my heart she was singing to me. But then again, it could have been teen-age hormones! 


Barry, that is outstanding and exquisite. Anything more I could add would be superfluous and redundant!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Not too busy for my taste, Barry. I like it, a lot!
> 
> You mentioned the sanding challenge and in the back of my mind when you first showed the glue up I thought it might bleed over. What did you do special to prevent that?
> 
> ...


Thanks Everyone for the kind comments! Tom, this is what I did and I think it helped; Sanded on the lathe up to 120 grit cause the black dust didn't seem fine enough at that point to be a problem, probably could have went to 150. Then sealed the piece with Shellac, let it dry, then sanded up to finer grits, I did that a couple of times. My theory being that the Shellac would soak in the maple and seal it from the dust. seemed to work I actually had a bigger problem with the ebony bleeding from the alcohol in the Shellac, I found multiple very light coats helped there...
This is number 4 of this style, might take a break for a while, but I do want to try one more shape, shorter and wider...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks, Barry. That process worked because I sure cannot see any bleed over.

Shorter and wider should give more pattern with the increased curves.


----------



## Barb (Jan 20, 2021)

Absolutely outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 20, 2021)

Wha, huh, duh, wuh, wow, thats an eye popper.
were gonna have to give em , his
own page soon. !!! Really nice job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

